# The Vuelta with spoilers



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2021)

Looking forward to it 😁
Bernal confirms he's riding.
https://www.ciclismoafondo.es/compe...su-presencia-en-vuelta-burgos_238649_102.html
Be nice if Pogacar turned up....


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2021)

Roglic is riding , looks to be the most exciting GT of the year assuming that everyone stay upright and yes Pog is riding 
https://www.cyclingstage.com/vuelta-2021/riders-spain-2021/


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2021)

Oh my!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Roglic is riding , looks to be the most exciting GT of the year assuming that everyone stay upright and yes Pog is riding
> https://www.cyclingstage.com/vuelta-2021/riders-spain-2021/


You sure Pog is confirmed ?


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2021)

Stage 1 Individual Time Trial in Burgos and first summit finish on Stage 3 should hopefully sort things out enough that maybe only Stage 2 will be the usual nervous "first week stage" with potential for horrific pile-ups knocking contenders down or out before the racing really starts. Stages 4 and 5 look like sprint stages, and 6 starts off that way before finishing at the top of a cat 3. Then 7 is seriously mountainous (6 categorised), 8 could see crosswinds, 9 is four more categorised climbs... maybe all three grand tours this year could be decided before the first rest day?


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2021)

Froome's riding. Wow. I wouldn't have predicted that.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You sure Pog is confirmed ?


as far as they know

*World Tour Teams*

_AG2R Citroën_
Geoffrey Bouchard, Stan Dewulf, Mikaël Cherel, Jaakko Hänninen, Marc Sarreau


_Astana-Premier Tech_
Luis León Sánchez, Gorka Izagirre, Óscar Rodríguez


_Bahrain Victorious_
Mikel Landa, Wout Poels, Dylan Teuns, Mark Padun, Gino Mäder, Jan Tratnik, Santiago Buitrago, Hermann Pernsteiner


_BORA – hansgrohe_
Maximilian Schachmann, Felix Großschartner, Patrick Gamper, Jordi Meeus


_Cofidis, Solutions Crédits_
Jesús Herrada, José Herrada, Guillaume Martin, Piet Allegaert, Fernando Barceló


_Deceuninck – Quick-Step_
Fabio Jakobsen, Zdenek Stybar, Mauri Vansevenant, Fausto Masnada, Bert Van Lerberghe, Florian Sénéchal, Andrea Bagioli, Josef Cerny


_EF Education Nippo_
Rigoberto Uran, Lawson Craddock


_Groupama – FDJ_
Kevin Geniets, Olivier Le Gac


_Ineos – Grenadiers_
Egan Bernal, Adam Yates, Richard Carapaz, Daniel Felipe Martínez, Pavel Sivakov, Tom Pidcock


_Intermarché – Wanty-Gobert_
Louis Meintjes, Jan Hirt, Rein Taaramäe, Andrea Pasqualon


_Israel Start-Up Nation_
Chris Froome, Sep Vanmarcke, Carl Fredrik Hagen, Ben Hermans, Guy Niv


_Jumbo – Visma_
Primoz Roglic, Steven Kruijswijk, Sepp Kuss, Sam Oomen, Robert Gesink, Antwan Tolhoek, Pascal Eenkhoorn, Lennard Hofstede


_Lotto Soudal_
Caleb Ewan, Tomasz Marczynski, Steff Crass, Harm Vanhoucke, Kobe Goossens, Andreas Kron, Gerben Thijssen


_Movistar_
Miguel Ángel López, Alejandro Valverde, Enric Mas, Carlos Verona, Gregor Mühlberger


_Team BikeExchange_
Mikel Nieve, Damien Howson, Tsgabu Grmay, Robert Stannard


_Team DSM_
Romain Bardet, Thymen Arensman, Nicolas Roche, Andreas Leknessund


_Team Qhubeka NextHash_
Fabio Aru, Domenico Pozzovivo, Sander Armée, Reinardt Janse van Rensburg


_Trek – Segafredo_
Giulio Ciccone, Gianluca Brambilla, Juan Pedro López, Michel Ries


_UAE Emirates_
Tadej Pogacar, Rafal Majka, Matteo Trentin, David De La Cruz, Jan Polanc, Ryan Gibbons, Rui Oliveira


*ProTeams*
_Alpecin – Fenix_
Jav Vine, Floris De Tier, Otto Vergaerde


_Burgos – BH_
Daniel Navarro, Jesse Bol, Ángel Madrazzo, Willie Smit


_Caja Rural – Seguros RGA_
Jonathan Lastra, Julen Amezqueta, Jon Aberasturi, Jhojan García


_Euskaltel – Euskadi_
Luis Ángel Maté, Mikel Bizkarra, Juan José Lobato, Garikoitz Bravo, Mikel Iturria


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> as far as they know
> 
> *World Tour Teams*
> 
> ...


Let you off then 😁
I'm not sure he will..

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1416471882665242626?s=19


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Let you off then 😁
> I'm not sure he will..
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1416471882665242626?s=19



ahh well we shall see, depends if he is feeling nice and let other people play at winning


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2021)

I'd be surprised if Pog, Uran and Carapaz rode.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jul 2021)

Pidcock will be interesting to see how he goes after his MTB success.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2021)

In case any comes along to this thread, like I did, thinking "I wonder when it starts?" .... It's 14th Aug


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2021)

Has it started yet?


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> In case any comes along to this thread, like I did, thinking "I wonder when it starts?" .... It's 14th Aug



Is that earlier than usual? I rarely pay much attention to the Vuelta (although this year I'm hooked so i'll be watching) but I always thought it was Septemberish.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Is that earlier than usual? I rarely pay much attention to the Vuelta (although this year I'm hooked so i'll be watching) but I always thought it was Septemberish.


It's been August to September most years since 2005. Most of the 2010s Vueltas started around the 20th August and 1995-2004 were all September, which may be why this seems early. It was planned to start about 14th August in 2020 too, but then shoot happened.

I don't really know why it's moved by about a week because it doesn't reduce the clashes much: it removes overlaps with the Cyclassics, Ouest-France and the now-cancelled Canadian GPs, but it adds overlaps with the Blankety-Blank Tour and Tour of Poland. Maybe they're trying to reduce the numbers withdrawing to prepare for the World Championships on 19-26 September, which has been an annoying feature of recent years.


----------



## Ridgeway (29 Jul 2021)

At least the INEOS team members know that failure is not an option at the years last GT.... added pressure/motivation

I predict an INEOS 1-2


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> At least the INEOS team members know that failure is not an option at the years last GT.... added pressure/motivation
> 
> I predict an INEOS 1-2


I know the Tour is the be all and end all....but a Giro,Olympics ( yea I know they don't count !)and the Vuelta to come.Im not seeing it as a disaster yet.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2021)

No Vuelta for Froomey.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chris-froome-to-miss-vuelta-a-espana/


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2021)

They should be fine in northern stages, but 42c+ predicted on plateau end next week, phew


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2021)

... I'll add i have riden the Picos to St de Compostella in around 30c, that was tough. What these 'machines' go through is unbelievable.


----------



## Milzy (4 Aug 2021)

Velogames should open fantasy league up sooner IMO.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Velogames should open fantasy league up sooner IMO.


You itching to get beat again....if I was you I'd pull names out of a hat.Cant be any worse 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2021)

Pogacar not riding this Vuelta.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Pogacar not riding this Vuelta.


Shame, plenty of talent though, Rog favourite?
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....elta-a-espana/vuelta-espana-start-list-273764


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2021)

Deceunick team looks light on GC as usual but relying on Jacobsen in the sprints?
James Knox is the only climber to speak of.
Vansevenant and Stybar for breakaways?
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/vuelta-a-espana/2021/gc/startlist


----------



## geocycle (6 Aug 2021)

Is Eurosport the only highlights option?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

geocycle said:


> Is Eurosport the only highlights option?


Check... I'm sure it'll be on itv4


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Check... I'm sure it'll be on itv4


I'm not so sure. I've been searching around. I found a random Reddit post that says ITV4 have lost the rights. I don't give that much credence. I found a couple of sites that say the opposite.

But it isn't on ITV4's cycling schedule.

https://www.itv.com/itvcycling/articles/cycling-tv-schedule


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not so sure. I've been searching around. I found a random Reddit post that says ITV4 have lost the rights. I don't give that much credence. I found a couple of sites that say the opposite.
> 
> But it isn't on ITV4's cycling schedule.
> 
> https://www.itv.com/itvcycling/articles/cycling-tv-schedule


Ok I just presumed...Millar is probally too busy promoting some sunglasses/welding goggles for the bargain price of 200 plus quid.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2021)

This guy says itv4 haven't got it and he should know:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/nedboulting/status/1421559481629032449


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2021)

Highlights now listed 11pm next Saturday on Quest.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Aug 2021)

Eurosport coverage appears to start at 4.30pm, thats late?


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Eurosport coverage appears to start at 4.30pm, thats late?


Evening individual time trial so the first riders will only just have finished. https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vuelta-a-espana-2021/stage-1/preview/


----------



## Milzy (7 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You itching to get beat again....if I was you I'd pull names out of a hat.Cant be any worse 😁


You cheeky so & so get your Poland teams in now!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2021)

Velogames Spain is open. You automatically get entered into whatever leagues you have entered before. I'm not volunteering to do a league merger again as I did for the Tour, so we need to choose one (probably 40595819 which was the original one)


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2021)

I don't want to show off but I can confidently state that I could finish wuthin 20 minutes of the winner in today's stage!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> I don't want to show off but I can confidently state that I could finish wuthin 20 minutes of the winner in today's stage!


Its 37c in Burgos, so I would stop off for a cold pint, but easily manage it in a couple of hours(ish)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

Quest have highlights, they were advertising it the other day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

11pm tonight, don't know if that will be the normal time every night


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

Sunday through to Friday highlights are 7pm


----------



## Eziemnaik (14 Aug 2021)

Mas nearly crashed on seemingly simple turn
Rog smashing it
Week-ish from Bernal


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2021)

good start for Roglic, Aranburu thrown off the hot seat at the last minute.


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Mas nearly crashed on seemingly simple turn
> Rog smashing it
> Week-ish from Bernal


 certainly a twitchy bum moment for Mas on that corner


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 11pm tonight, don't know if that will be the normal time every night


FFS they've screwed this up.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2021)

Bardet can TT 😍


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> FFS they've screwed this up.


Where did it go!? 

(Watching on Eurosport now instead.)


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Where did it go!?
> 
> (Watching on Eurosport now instead.)


Nobody knows. Deafening silence on QuestTV twitter and facebook in reply to some pretty annoyed viewers waking to find they recorded Polish Border Police.

Just when you thought Discovery wouldn't repeat the Giro mistake of repeating stage 1 instead of showing stage 4, they do worse.


----------



## matticus (15 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Polish Border Police


Haha. 
(Remember how much people used to complain about getting Women's Tennis??)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

_Discovery _are advertising for a new office worker... Apparently, the operative they just fired lied in their interview when answering the questions "_Do you know how to use a mouse?_" and "_Can you see these icons clearly and read the text below them?_" 

Anyway... _Go Rog!!! _


----------



## cyberknight (15 Aug 2021)

recorded quest , luckily when i got up the highlights were on europsort


----------



## cyberknight (15 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> To all of you frustrated at having missed the highlights.  There really weren't many:
> 
> Pidcock set off like a train for the first 200m but didn't set much of a time.
> Alanburu's "oh well, it was nice while it lasted" face when Rog beat his time.
> ...


Indeed what numpty put that there ?


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Aug 2021)

I think I prefer later date (last year's was perfect) for La vuelta. The country is greener, the heat is bearable and the season seems longer


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> I think I prefer later date (last year's was perfect) for La vuelta. The country is greener, the heat is bearable and the season seems longer


Watching it just now. The country looks very dry and drab have to say.


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2021)

Crash and a couple of Bora riders staying down


----------



## matticus (15 Aug 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1426903270925209601?s=19


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Aug 2021)

Quest showing highlights as advertised tonight. I might have to turn the sound off, this commentator is as hopeless as he is irritating.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching it just now. The country looks very dry and drab have to say.


I was thinking how beige it all looked! Doesn’t make me desperate to go to Spain!!


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Quest showing highlights as advertised tonight. I might have to turn the sound off, this commentator is as hopeless as he is irritating.


Just do not get Eurosport or GCN+ otherwise you will have even more of Carlton Kirby.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

Ah, the usual Eurosport/GCN/Quest highlights show editing... Clearly done by somebody in a hurry, who has no interest in/knowledge of cycling! 

"_And we have a boring stage today which is very likely to end in a sprint. There aren't any hills. The breakaway will be caught. The only thing of real interest along the way is the intermediate sprint... And we are getting closer to the intermediate sprint... Oh, time for an ad break... We won't show you the intermediate sprint... Right, we can show you some more footage of riders riding along and occasionally falling off. We'll try NOT to show you footage of them peeing, though we do sometimes catch them at it. And they are riding really quickly now. OH NO... I thought some more were going to fall off, but they didn't... PHEW! Back to the race... the sprint is coming. WOW!!_"


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2021)

Just saw a replay of the crash at about 5k to go. Roglic was centimetres away and nearly got held up.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2021)

Tough finish tomorrow with 7.6km at an average of 9%.
Roglic and JV will have to keep it all under control but it's not easy to do that for 3 weeks. I hope he gets attacked or he may hope that some no hoper in the breakaway takes the jersey for a while.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Tough finish tomorrow with 7.6km at an average of 9%.
> Roglic and JV will have to keep it all under control but it's not easy to do that for 3 weeks. I hope he gets attacked or he may hope that some no hoper in the breakaway takes the jersey for a while.


Hols are over,I'll get into this now ! Bardet at 20/1 ew for tommorows stage....the start of my Vuelta 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just saw a replay of the crash at about 5k to go. Roglic was centimetres away and nearly got held up.


Quite a few lost time getting held up with that,including Adam Yates and Carthy.


----------



## Martinsnos (16 Aug 2021)

Does anyone have any idea why they bother interviewing Roglic? Doesn’t he repeat pretty much the same thing in every interview? In summary:
Super hard
Let’s wait and see.

(In fairness, his English is well improved and there are only a few riders who ever say anything of note).


----------



## matticus (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, the usual Eurosport/GCN/Quest highlights show editing... Clearly done by somebody in a hurry, who has no interest in/knowledge of cycling!
> 
> "_And we have a boring stage today which is very likely to end in a sprint. There aren't any hills. The breakaway will be caught. The only thing of real interest along the way is the intermediate sprint... And we are getting closer to the intermediate sprint... Oh, time for an ad break... We won't show you the intermediate sprint... Right, we can show you some more footage of riders riding along and occasionally falling off. We'll try NOT to show you footage of them peeing, though we do sometimes catch them at it. And they are riding really quickly now. OH NO... I thought some more were going to fall off, but they didn't... PHEW! Back to the race... the sprint is coming. WOW!!_"


Perfect.

I could just read this every day, save recording the bloody thing ...


----------



## Eziemnaik (16 Aug 2021)

What happened to Carapaz? I only managed to catch last kms


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> What happened to Carapaz? I only managed to catch last kms





Tour de france....olympics.... hes a bit tired


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2021)

Carapaz took a 20 second penalty for a late feed also ! No big shakes in the GC really ? Thought Adam Yates looked good,but long way to go yet.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

I'm going to have to create my own highlights shows for the rest of the Vuelta by fast forwarding through each day's long Eurosport coverage on demand. The Quest '_highlights_' really are not working for me... Second longest stage, nearly 202 km. Forget that - here we are with 15 kms to go... Ad break... So here we are with about 5 kms to go... 

I couldn't get any real feel for that stage at all. It was a nice result but it was a hacked-up mess of a broadcast. Pathetic!


----------



## Mike_P (16 Aug 2021)

Maybe complaints to the rights owners are in order; I know Eurosport have no idea normally what a highlights show should be but having acquired the highlights rights that ITV had they ought to be putting together a proper highlights show. Showing the last x km is Eurospsorts normal fudge to fill out or catch up the schedule or we get the office monkey editing together a cr*p selection like yesterdays. Still stage 4 tomorrow so odds on we get Saturdays time trail.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

Having failed to get a proper understanding of the stage from around 45 minutes of Quest highlights (once ads had been skipped), I took a look at someone explaining the stage _properly_...



Chris Horner isn't my favourite ex-rider because of the _*????????*_s over his career, but he has a passion for the sport, knows what he is talking about, and explains things well. If Quest could hire him and a decent video editor they could produce a fantastic highlights show!

PS I hadn't picked up on Movistar pulling to stick the knife in Carapaz - a good call from Horner!


----------



## mjr (16 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> What happened to Carapaz? I only managed to catch last kms


Carapaz lost time due to the shame of having a gold helmet that looks like it was made with a spray can.


----------



## mjr (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Chris Horner isn't my favourite ex-rider because of the _*????????*_s over his career, but he has a passion for the sport, knows what he is talking about, and explains things well. If Quest could hire him and a decent video editor they could produce a fantastic highlights show!


Except it would have Chris Horner on it, who was a rider the jury is still out on and is a pundit whose basic attitude seems to be all the riders and DSes are stupider than him.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> ... who was a rider the jury is still out on


Did you miss my _*BIG QUESTION MARKS*_?


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

Any chance that someone could start a new thread to whinge about the coverage for those without GCN+.
Maybe we could talk about the race instead on the spoiler thread


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

It looks like a race too far for Carapaz perhaps. I also don't think it was great PR for Tom Pidcock (who I like immensely) to tell the world he wasn't in great shape after partying and not training,for 3 weeks after his gold medal ride.
Looks like Ineos might be 2 riders light already.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

I think the race is over as a contest. Intermarche Wanty Gobert have an iron grip on the red jersey, and will carry it triumphantly all the way to Madrid. (It does finish in Madrid doesn't it?).

The fact that I have Taaramae in my fantasy team has not affected my judgment at all.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> It looks like a race too far for Carapaz perhaps. I also don't think it was great PR for Tom Pidcock (who I like immensely) to tell the world he wasn't in great shape after partying and not training,for 3 weeks after his gold medal ride.
> Looks like Ineos might be 2 riders light already.


Agree Yates and Bernal look like the choice....but I reckon Carapaz was doing his blag again....third week he'll be flying ! Same for Pidcock I'm sure he'll ride himself into some sort of fitness ? Even Kuss cracked yesterday 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think the race is over as a contest. Intermarche Wanty Gobert have an iron grip on the red jersey, and will carry it triumphantly all the way to Madrid. (It does finish in Madrid doesn't it?).
> 
> The fact that I have Taaramae in my fantasy team has not affected my judgment at all.


You need to stop waiting for Magnus to blink 🙄


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Did you miss my _*BIG QUESTION MARKS*_?


Is that what they were? Bold, italics and tiny font are not great for readability. Did you miss the "and as a pundit..." bit of my post?

Lanterne Rouge on youtube have some footage and are giving more background/narrative than the GCN highlights show.



rich p said:


> Any chance that someone could start a new thread to whinge about the coverage for those without GCN+.
> Maybe we could talk about the race instead on the spoiler thread


Are the highlights on GCN+ different to the GCN-branded ones on Quest, then?

As some wag wrote earlier: it is stage 4 today so I am looking forwards to seeing the stage 1 highlights at last tonight!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Lanterne Rouge on youtube have some footage


Yup, I've been following. Some interesting little snippets.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Is that what they were? Bold, italics and tiny font are not great for readability. Did you miss the "and as a pundit..." bit of my post?
> 
> Lanterne Rouge on youtube have some footage and are giving more background/narrative than the GCN highlights show.
> 
> ...


No idea about Quest (is that a TV channel?), but GCN+ viewers can watch the whole race live or at anytime and fast forward, rewind at will depending on your time availability. No need for highlights dependent on someone else's subjectivity.
And virtually every other race, from minor to major, for 20 quid a year.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> No idea about Quest (is that a TV channel?), but GCN+ viewers can watch the whole race live or at anytime and fast forward, rewind at will depending on your time availability. No need for highlights dependent on someone else's subjectivity.
> And virtually every other race, from minor to major, for 20 quid a year.


Sold ! Move on...


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> No idea about Quest (is that a TV channel?), but GCN+ viewers can watch the whole race live or at anytime and fast forward, rewind at will depending on your time availability. No need for highlights dependent on someone else's subjectivity.
> And virtually every other race, from minor to major, for 20 quid a year.


Quest purports to be a TV channel but reality suggests it may just be a video playlist thrown together badly.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2021)

Suppose it could be difficult to edit a highlights package of the critical moments with Carltons ramblings that rarely have anything to do with what is actually happening. Incredibly I noted a comment on Digitalspy of what a good commentator he his


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

I paid for the Eurosport app for the telly so I can watch it, but not that impressed with coverage or commentating compared with ITV4, but at least I can see it live I suppose.


----------



## cougie uk (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> It looks like a race too far for Carapaz perhaps. I also don't think it was great PR for Tom Pidcock (who I like immensely) to tell the world he wasn't in great shape after partying and not training,for 3 weeks after his gold medal ride.
> Looks like Ineos might be 2 riders light already.



Might work out for Pidcock - lets face it - MTB gold was his target this year - this is just an introduction to GT's.
If they wanted a team worker - they could have sent anyone of their squad - this is planning for the future.


----------



## cougie uk (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> No idea about Quest (is that a TV channel?), but GCN+ viewers can watch the whole race live or at anytime and fast forward, rewind at will depending on your time availability. No need for highlights dependent on someone else's subjectivity.
> And virtually every other race, from minor to major, for 20 quid a year.




GCN+ is great value. I just wish I could get it up on my TV easily without needing to get the laptop out.


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2021)

Is this the "vuelta with spoilers" thread, or have i gone through a worm hole and ended up in a whinge about tv thread


----------



## cougie uk (17 Aug 2021)

Not much to spoil at the moment...


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

Proper traditional no-hope breakaway containing riders from non world tour teams.


----------



## Shadow (17 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Proper traditional no-hope breakaway containing riders from non world tour teams.


Another win for IWG today then - just like that no hoper Estonian yesterday?!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

Shadow said:


> Another win for IWG today then - just like that no hoper Estonian yesterday?!


That's _Mr Red Jersey _no hoper Estonian to you. 

As the red jersey holders the mighty IWG are merely toying with the junior teams like B&B and Euskatel.

I'm loving this. I started supporting Wanty because I loved their endless commitment to no-hope breaks when they were wildcards in the TdF.


----------



## matticus (17 Aug 2021)

roadrash said:


> Is this the "vuelta with spoilers" thread, or have i gone through a worm hole and ended up in a whinge about tv thread


The vast majority of internet armchair sports discussion features whinges about commentators. Twas every thus, sorry !!!

In this case it's not surprising; vv many of us only see sports on (Freeview) TV, so for this year's Vuelta that is Quest i.e. the GCN "highlights" hour.
It's soooo bad, that it ruins our enjoyment (and we've got used to better in 2020) => much moaning. It's actually worse than a BBC broadcast of a World Champs Road Race, with Hugh Porter tapping out the rhythm in the box.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2021)

Jackobsen


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

Jakobson looks back to form ! Where as Demare....


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

He goes into green too.

Another heart warming human sprinter story from DQS, the Mills and Boon of sprint teams.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

Watching on my phone so not the best...did Roglic take a tumble ?


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Watching on my phone so not the best...did Roglic take a tumble ?


Taramaae did - he's in red!


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Taramaae did - he's in red!


But within the last 3km so still in red


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Taramaae did - he's in red!


Specsavers for me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Taramaae did - he's in red!


He's OK, just a bit grazed it seems

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1427659321291247621


----------



## Cathryn (17 Aug 2021)

Lovely lovely story for Jakobsen. Thrilled to bits for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2021)

Short highlights for me today !


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Aug 2021)

Stage 5: 12:17: It seems that, yes, yes, yes, they're off. We need plenty of wind today, for the echelons.


----------



## roadrash (18 Aug 2021)

Flatter than a big bag full of really flat things


----------



## geocycle (18 Aug 2021)

Norfolk del Mar?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2021)

Traditional doomed break of non world tour riders. This is more like it. None of your insane breaks containing leaders like we had in the TdF.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Aug 2021)

Breakaway 7 mins ahead at 38.5km an hour, at the moment.

Flat and no wind, but there's the sprint.


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2021)

geocycle said:


> Norfolk del Mar?


I just stuck it into some mapping software and it's actually flatter than the Norfolk Coast Cycleway!  It's also not "del Mar", as the stage is at about 650m altitude and if the sea ever gets that high, the only bits of England left will be north of the Way of the Roses plus Black Mountain.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2021)

Gutted for Taaramae - loses red. But it was nice while it lasted.
Philipsen into green by a single point (131 vs 130)


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gutted for Taaramae - loses red. But it was nice while it lasted.
> Philipsen into green by a single point (131 vs 130)


Poor old Romain lost 12 minutes too


----------



## Archie (18 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gutted for Taaramae - loses red. But it was nice while it lasted.
> Philipsen into green by a single point (131 vs 130)


However Kenny Elissonde will be a popular red jersey wearer. Pleased it's him who takes over.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Poor old Romain lost 12 minutes too


Looks like I lost four quid aswell !


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2021)

Not sure it was the way he wanted to take it...but it'll feel better on him tommorow 

View: https://twitter.com/TrekSegafredo/status/1428020909793632256?s=19


----------



## Eziemnaik (18 Aug 2021)

What's the point of stages like today? Seriously?


----------



## Mike_P (18 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> What's the point of stages like today? Seriously?


Potential of chaos from cross winds would be a tick for it in the organisers assessment, geographically moves the race onwards without unduly stressing the riders provided they do not crash (failed on that) and keeps the sprinters happy before some retire from the race because of the hills.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> What's the point of stages like today? Seriously?


Should be no sprint stages in the first week


----------



## Chislenko (18 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gutted for Taaramae - loses red. But it was nice while it lasted.
> Philipsen into green by a single point (131 vs 130)




There always used to be a sort of unwritten rule that the peloton waited up if the yellow / red / insert colour of choice wearer was involved in an incident.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2021)

Chislenko said:


> There always used to be a sort of unwritten rule that the peloton waited up if the yellow / red / insert colour of choice wearer was involved in an incident.


He wasn't helped by his own team still riding on the front, if they had sat up probably the rest of the leading group would have waited.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Disagree about yesterday's stage and waiting...that's what happens in crosswinds.Ellisonde got himself in the right position.I feel for him losing the jersey like that but it's a cruel sport.
He's got the KOM jersey for today what's the big deal


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2021)

People win the jersey,..... people lose the jersey, its a race  doesnt help though when your team works against you


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2021)

roadrash said:


> People win the jersey,..... people lose the jersey, its a race  doesnt help though when your team works against you


Do you think Taaramae has noticed that in the highlights? Might be a quiet breakfast at IWG today! That said, shouldn't the leader have been up near the front with them at that point in the race? The turbos had started but it was outside the 3km.

Anyway, that's why there are stages like this. Tour winners need to be able to cope with flat whirlpool stages like this, as well as climbs and TTs. The time losses can be just as devastating, even if overall contenders rarely win the stages.

I thought I saw the red jersey fall first, which would be a big sin if someone chopped the leader's front wheel but Lanterne Rouge reckoned Danish national champion Mads Würz Schmidt of ISN hit a Caja Rural rider to start the dominoes falling.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Aug 2021)

Just catching up on yesterdays stage. Blimmin eck! Looks more like Arizona than Spain, not enough brew and sausage roll stops for my liking


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2021)

I think the peloton only really waits uf it's a serious GC contender not for a relative no hoper like Taaramae.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah these unwritten rules.
> 
> I remember Froome once had a big whinge because teams didn't wait when one of his team mates went down (Richie Porte I think) rewriting the unwritten rule to extend to the leader and his mates.


I tbink it was actually Ian Stannard which was utterly bizarre nonsense!


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2021)

Looks like downhill and flat till the last steep 2km today whuch could help Kenny keep the jersey


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2021)

Anyway, it's nice that Taaramae gets to wear his spotty jumper. I'd forgotten he held that too.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah these unwritten rules.
> 
> I remember Froome once had a big whinge because teams didn't wait when one of his team mates went down (Richie Porte I think) rewriting the unwritten rule to extend to the leader and his mates.


Nibali once attacked when he had a mechanical...but Froome went to his caravan after the stage and gave him a jolly good talking to ! 
He never "whinges" 🙄


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Nibali once attacked when he had a mechanical...but Froome went to his caravan after the stage and gave him a jolly good talking to !
> He never "whinges" 🙄


----------



## cougie uk (19 Aug 2021)

Roglic just makes it look too easy doesn't he ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2021)

Fans of complaining about TV coverage will have a field day on the camerawork on that final climb.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Every credit to Magnus for the stage win but looked like Roglic eased of near the finish.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Aug 2021)

Tomorrow, should sort them out nicely ...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

GC top ten....Movistar 2,3,4 WTF 😧


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> GC top ten....Movistar 2,3,4 WTF 😧




plenty time for them to f3ck it up yet


----------



## Eziemnaik (19 Aug 2021)

If given choice between red jersey and making Crapaz's life difficult they will always settle for the latter


----------



## Shadow (19 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> GC top ten....Movistar 2,3,4 WTF


Yeah, quite. And who is this guy in 10th?


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2021)

Meanwhile Yates is 11th 1:22 behind with Carapaz trailing in 18th 2:18 behind.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Shadow said:


> Yeah, quite. And who is this guy in 10th?


Announcing his retirement seems to have done him the world of good.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Meanwhile Yates is 11th 1:22 behind with Carapaz trailing in 18th 2:18 behind.


Still fancy Yates for a podium place.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Every credit to Magnus for the stage win but looked like Roglic eased of near the finish.


Pundirty seemed to settle on Roglič having either mistimed his sprint or overcooked the last bend slightly... but the camerawork (  @Dogtrousers ) made it difficult to tell.



Adam4868 said:


> Still fancy Yates for a podium place.


Yebbut you'd fancy Quarantamaula in an Ineos shirt for a podium place.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> If given choice between red jersey and making Crapaz's life difficult they will always settle for the latter


Team classification is where its at...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

If only you had GCN....I'll give you a taster,maybe next year you'll part with 20 quid.
He let him take the stage.

View: https://twitter.com/GcnRacing/status/1428403108691025921?s=19


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2021)

How is that any different to what Eurosport/Quest showed? Defo same Carlton commentary. The one thing that tees me off is the immediate rambling of him and Kelly over the victor ignoring who else is crossing the line.


----------



## Chislenko (19 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> How is that any different to what Eurosport/Quest showed? Defo same Carlton commentary. The one thing that tees me off is the immediate rambling of him and Kelly over the victor ignoring who else is crossing the line.



Yes that is what I saw on Eurosport which of course is the same footage as GCN.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> How is that any different to what Eurosport/Quest showed? Defo same Carlton commentary. The one thing that tees me off is the immediate rambling of him and Kelly over the victor ignoring who else is crossing the line.


Lol...for a different thread.I can't be doing with David Millers commentary,there again I rarely watch itv4.😁


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2021)

It's not on ITV4


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> It's not on ITV4


I know....happy days.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

Surely Movistar have to try something today ?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol...for a different thread.I can't be doing with David Millers commentary,there again I rarely watch itv4.😁


Conversely, having paid for Eurosport to watch it, I’m finding the coverage and commentating poor and not a patch on ITV4.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

Carthy ambandoned 😮


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

Attack by Valverde ! This stage has the making of the next Movistar docu soap....


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

fark Valverde over the barrier on descent !


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2021)

Ouch


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Aug 2021)

Valverde out, luckily he just seemed to just miss the barrier but a nasty crash. Collar bone? Wish hiim all the best...hate seeing that.


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Carthy ambandoned 😮


An incident or not well?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> An incident or not well?


Tried attacking at the start of today but didn't look right...not sure if feels rough or was from crash earlier in the Vuelta.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Valverde out, luckily he just seemed to just miss the barrier but a nasty crash. Collar bone? Wish hiim all the best...hate seeing that.


Looked like a tiny pothole...fingers crosses nothing serious.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1428728324650635273?s=19

😲


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1428728324650635273?s=19
> 
> 😲



That's madness. Oh, just seen he's stopped again, I think it's over. There should be more done to save these guys from their own bravery.


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2021)

Last Valverde Vuelta?


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> That's madness. Oh, just seen he's stopped again, I think it's over. There should be more done to save these guys from their own bravery.


Maybe we should penalize anyone going over 20 kmph


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Maybe we should penalize anyone going over 20 kmph


I meant stopping them getting back on their bike when they've been badly injured. not slowing down their speed.


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Aug 2021)

In the other news, Sivakov is having a quiet very good season


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> I meant stopping them getting back on their bike when they've been badly injured. not slowing down their speed.


Fair play


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> In the other news, Sivakov is having a quiet very good season


Until he has to wait for Bernal.


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Fair play


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

That's was class by Sivakov...dropped his chain and he's still caught Storer...and feck is he angry !


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

Can Kron save my betting career 😁


----------



## roadrash (20 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Carthy ambandoned 😮




he would do , guess whos fantasy team he was in


----------



## cougie uk (20 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Can Kron save my betting career 😁
> View attachment 605158


No...


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2021)

Broken collerbone for Valverde !


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> How is that any different to what Eurosport/Quest showed? Defo same Carlton commentary. The one thing that tees me off is the immediate rambling of him and Kelly over the victor ignoring who else is crossing the line.


Yep, same, and of course if K&K agree on something like that, it's almost certainly wrong!


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Aug 2021)

Snoozefest


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Snoozefest


Decided to wash my hair....give me a shout when anything happens 🙄


----------



## Mike_P (21 Aug 2021)

Jakobsen again


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2021)

Couldn't of been won by a more deserving rider..
Most exciting thing from today...how to piss Aero.

View: https://twitter.com/InsidePeloton96/status/1429080403982311426?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2021)

On the up side tommorow looks brutal !


----------



## Mike_P (21 Aug 2021)

Cue a number of abandoning sprinters


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> On the up side tommorow looks brutal !


With Roglic already in red I worry that JV will neutralise any attack until the last half of the last climb. Especially now Valverde isn't there to animate it.
I hope I'm wrong and Movistar or Ineos will throw in some sensible tactical attacks. 
Just gunning it and hoping that Rog will suffer later on isn't likely to work.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> With Roglic already in red I worry that JV will neutralise any attack until the last half of the last climb. Especially now Valverde isn't there to animate it.
> I hope I'm wrong and Movistar or Ineos will throw in some sensible tactical attacks.
> Just gunning it and hoping that Rog will suffer later on isn't likely to work.


Suprised they let Kuss back in the mix yesterday so to speak....I predict all the Movistar/Carapaz drama is a blag and they'll help each other ! 
Must stop drinking so early at weekends 🙄


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Must stop drinking so early at weekends


----------



## andrew_s (22 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Adam4868 said:
> 
> 
> > Must stop drinking so early at weekends 🙄


Don't stop drinking until after watching the vuelta, and the tactics may seem simpler


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

andrew_s said:


> Don't stop drinking until after watching the vuelta, and the tactics may seem simpler


I blame it on the heat...


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Caruso looking good !


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Caruso looking good !


He is but I guess they don't need him for super dom duties for Haig and Landa


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> He is but I guess they don't need him for super dom duties for Haig and Landa


Forgot about Landa 🙄 still going to be tough up final climb


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Shut the fark up Kirby!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Please let someone at least attempt a attack on this climb !


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Landa struggling already


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Landas blown ! Cruel watching him.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Please let someone at least attempt a attack on this climb !


Yates looks poised?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Yea looks like he's going to try !


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

He goes!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Boom !


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Is Roglic playing it cool?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Is Roglic playing it cool?


Think Yates can go again...Kuss will go back


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

That ages well ! Roglic v Yates ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Landas blown ! Cruel watching him.


The pressure of being in my fantasy team has got to him


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Need Carapaz to come across to Yates...


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> The pressure of being in my fantasy team has got to him


Free Landa !


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Class stage


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Free Landa !


Landa over discovery


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Can't crack Roglic !


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Yates is cool as they come,hardly changes expression.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Yates has cracked


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Suprised at that...took more out of him than I thought.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

I need Mas to come in top 3 🙄


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I need Mas to come in top 3 🙄
> View attachment 605481


Looking good for you!


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2021)

Bernal struggling again


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Great ride by Caruso...as for the rest Roglic is just too strong !


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Please let someone at least attempt a attack on this climb !


Movistar attacked Carapaz first. Someone needs to remind them who they should be racing. Then Mas leads Roglič out and gifts him the bonus seconds plus a gap. 

I love seeing Movistar lose but I'd prefer even them to make a race of it.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Movistar attacked Carapaz first. Someone needs to remind them who they should be racing. Then Mas leads Roglič out and gifts him the bonus seconds plus a gap.
> 
> I love seeing Movistar lose but I'd prefer even them to make a race of it.


Do tell us your tactics for breaking Roglic...because just about everyone had a go today.Thought it was a good stage.
Don't know if you noticed the GC...but Movistar look to be doing ok to me ?


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Do tell us your tactics for breaking Roglic...because just about everyone had a go today.Thought it was a good stage.


Mas should have held a bit back for the sprint, hugged the barriers, tried to get Roglič to come around too early and so on. Or do you think leading him out and getting gapped was tactical brilliance?

Yates should have pushed on, not gone back for Bernard at least twice that I saw.

Other than that, teams could try getting any 2nd or 3rd GC rider they have into the break and asking questions of Jumbo (and Movistar if Carapaz is in the break!). If they keep just trying to grind the peloton before the final climb and then attack, Jumbo are strong enough to defend the grind and Roglič is strong enough to mark most attacks, so they're really just gambling on his form fading again, on Roglič losing it as much as them winning it. What are the odds of that?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Mas should have held a bit back for the sprint, hugged the barriers, tried to get Roglič to come around too early and so on. Or do you think leading him out and getting gapped was tactical brilliance?
> 
> Yates should have pushed on, not gone back for Bernard at least twice that I saw.
> 
> Other than that, teams could try getting any 2nd or 3rd GC rider they have into the break and asking questions of Jumbo (and Movistar if Carapaz is in the break!). If they keep just trying to grind the peloton before the final climb and then attack, Jumbo are strong enough to defend the grind and Roglič is strong enough to mark most attacks, so they're really just gambling on his form fading again, on Roglič losing it as much as them winning it. What are the odds of that?


Maybe just maybe they were fecked ! They played the best hand they had.
There's still time for fun and games.


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Aug 2021)

I don't think Ineos have any answer to Rog and Pog at the moment.They don't have the riders capableof taking them on .Just IMO of course.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> I don't think Ineos have any answer to Rog and Pog at the moment.They don't have the riders capableof taking them on .Just IMO of course.


It does look that way, else I don't know why they rode tempo so much today. I suspect the downhill finish on Tuesday means no GC action, so when's next chance for an attack that could stick?


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> It does look that way, else I don't know why they rode tempo so much today. I suspect the downhill finish on Tuesday means no GC action, so when's next chance for an attack that could stick?


I agree and I was thinking not just about this Veulta but about all of the GTs at the moment.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> I agree and I was thinking not just about this Veulta but about all of the GTs at the moment.


I agree Roglic looks the strongest and he's shown it...but it's not over yet.
As for all GTs Giro ?


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I agree Roglic looks the strongest and he's shown it...but it's not over yet.
> As for all GTs Giro ?


But what happened at the Giro. Was Rog outridden. I think not. Incidents can happen in any race but barring that ....???


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> But what happened at the Giro. Was Rog outridden. I think not. Incidents can happen in any race but barring that ....???


Lol....does he look unbeatable ? Yes 
Is he beatable yes.


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol....does he look unbeatable ? Yes
> Is he beatable yes.


Is he beatable? Yes, by Pog.


----------



## Eziemnaik (22 Aug 2021)

My 3 cents:
Roglic has a history of fading in the third week.
Today's tactics were as sensible IMO as possible - separate him from domestiques as early as possible.
JV looks weaker than last year.
All in all - I expect Rog to have to fight much harder for the red jersey in the following 2 weeks
On a side note, Movistar looks like they might actually contend this year


----------



## Eziemnaik (22 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> I don't think Ineos have any answer to Rog and Pog at the moment.They don't have the riders capableof taking them on .Just IMO of course.


Last year, if it wasn't for Movistar wheeling Roglic, Carpaz would have won


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> On a side note, Movistar looks like they might actually contend this year


Don't jinx it....






I actually think Mas was the strongest today.😁


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Aug 2021)

Btw, I should say.... I'm not a Rog fanboi. I don't like his style of racing and attacking the last few hundred meters to pick up time bonuses.
To open up another can of worms... I don't agree with time bonuses. I believe that the GC winner should be whoever has ridden the course in the shortest total time...full stop.
Back to Rog though. I do respect him as a rider and I feel he has great grace and humility in times of defeat. He seems a decent, sporting sort of man who is quick to congratulate his opponents.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2021)

Pu the highlights on this evening mainly to hear what the sofa guests said about it and partly because there seemed naff all else on then. The editing was abysmal again, going to ad breaks in the middle of one sentence and returning in the middle of another, but the English-language commentators were watching a different race to the German-language ones on the live show! Complimenting Ineos's tactics riding tempo until they'd blown up more riders than Jumbo.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

Anyone seen anything of Pidcock ? Is he really to knackered or saving himself...might have a e/w on him today 😁


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Anyone seen anything of Pidcock ? Is he really to knackered or saving himself...might have a e/w on him today 😁


He's had a day off the sangria so definitely worth a punt


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> He's had a day off the sangria so definitely worth a punt


Do wonder if he's playing the long game...I've not watched every stage but barely been seen?


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Do wonder if he's playing the long game...I've not watched every stage but barely been seen?


Me neither but maybe he's doing a turn for Jumbo Visma , sorry Ineos, before the cameras roll. 
He's a maverick so stage hunting might be his role . Good luck!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Me neither but maybe he's doing a turn for Jumbo Visma , sorry Ineos, before the cameras roll.
> He's a maverick so stage hunting might be his role . Good luck!


Gone with Pidcock e/w at 33/1
Aranbaru at 22/1
Cerny at 100/1 
Last of the big spenders ...Mas pulled me back from the brink !


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2021)

It's a bit of a funny profile today isn't it. 

Oh, what a snore, another flat stage for the sprinters ... yikes!! what's that bloody thing doing at the end?


----------



## Martinsnos (24 Aug 2021)

I’m a few days behind. Just seen on stage 6 that 1 rider set off with a toddler on their top-tube?!


----------



## mjr (24 Aug 2021)

GCNitis has infected the Eurosport live coverage with their pre-stage review announcing that Carthy, Valverde, Carapaz and Landa are out, whereas cyclingnews reported Carapaz attacking and failing to make the break today and no mention of him abandoning! And I think they just showed him on the live coverage.  I bet Landa is still there too.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> GCNitis has infected the Eurosport live coverage with their pre-stage review announcing that Carthy, Valverde, Carapaz and Landa are out, whereas cyclingnews reported Carapaz attacking and failing to make the break today and no mention of him abandoning! And I think they just showed him on the live coverage.  I bet Landa is still there too.



View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1430145922248462365?s=19


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2021)

roglic down , just lost the time gap 0f 20 seconds that he had.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

roadrash said:


> roglic down , just lost the time gap 0f 20 seconds that he had.


He's so predictable


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

Storer !


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2021)

What the heckitty heck? Intermarche Wanty Gobert in red again?

Woo hoo.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What the heckitty heck? Intermarche Wanty Gobert in red again?
> 
> Woo hoo.


Odd indeed.. 😃


----------



## semakof (24 Aug 2021)

roadrash said:


> roglic down , just lost the time gap 0f 20 seconds that he had.



I was shocked when I noticed the Peloton gave the breakaways about 13+ minutes gap. That was way too much looking at the fact that there is a faster decent after reaching the summit.

The strategy was for Roglic to attack the Peloton and gain more time on the contenders which was going smoothly until it backfired after the fall. I hope he is back on his feet again. It will not be easy for him to get the Red again as he has to work, really hard. G. Martin is number 2 and he is a great rider. lets see how it goes. Its just getting interesting.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

Wonder if that crash affects Roglic in the coming days.


----------



## Milzy (24 Aug 2021)

I think Roglic can get it back. He felt the back slip & went down like a stunt man. He doesn’t seem too banged up & there’s plenty of time left. It would be nice to see a surprise win from a different rider though tbh.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

He's still the favourite for the win...





Like his reply "no risk,no glory"
It makes for excitement,but feck knows why he'd take so many risks on a descent, especially when he didn't even need to.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Aug 2021)

Apparently he used to be a ski jumper so he can take a spill or two.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2021)

semakof said:


> It will not be easy for him to get the Red again


It will be. He'll get that back in spades from Martin on the steeper climbs to come


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> It will be. He'll get that back in spades from Martin on the steeper climbs to come


That's before we get to the final day TT


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> It will be. He'll get that back in spades from Martin on the steeper climbs to come


Another thing is he's French....and we all know the French don't win GTs


----------



## Chislenko (25 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Another thing is he's French....and we all know the French don't win GTs




To be fair Martin gets found out all to often against the better climbers.

He wins a few "second division" races but on current form is never going to trouble Pog / Rog etc.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2021)

Bernal getting dropped left , right and centre .
Has he burned out already , back still playing up or has the competition finally caught up and overtaken the Ineos train ?


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It makes for excitement,but feck knows why he'd take so many risks on a descent, especially when he didn't even need to.


He's worried about a late race-winning long-range attack by Froome.

I know Froome is not at the Vuelta but that makes it only slightly less likely than his Giro win and still more probable than anyone else beating Roglič if they continue their current tactics.


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Bernal getting dropped left , right and centre .
> Has he burned out already , back still playing up or has the competition finally caught up and overtaken the Ineos train ?


Combination of his back playing up and Jumbo knowing how to exploit the same old non-Brazil-esque tactics of IGD.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> He's worried about a late race-winning long-range attack by Froome.
> 
> I know Froome is not at the Vuelta but that makes it only slightly less likely than his Giro win and still more probable than anyone else beating Roglič if they continue their current tactics.


The heat getting to you...Froomes riding in Germany if you didn't know


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2021)

Brave effort by Cort Neilson but Roglic takes the stage and a few more seconds of his rivals ! Movistar came in second and third with Mas and Lopez.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Aug 2021)

Intermarche Wanty Gobert hold onto red, with Guillaume Martin (ex Wanty Groupe Gobert) in second.

They are the new Team Sky.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Bernal getting dropped left , right and centre .
> Has he burned out already , back still playing up or has the competition finally caught up and overtaken the Ineos train ?


Got other stuff on his mind....

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1430557325585174537?s=19



View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1430566804234047491?s=19


----------



## Milzy (25 Aug 2021)

Alex Aranburu withdrawn with hurt knee & 4 stitches. Phillipson also pulled out. Not good.
Aranburu could have won today’s stage so my velogames team is ruined.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Aug 2021)

The Vuelta a España seems to have only six proper mountain stages this year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2021)

Today looks like a real nothing stage. Not proper climby stuff and no uphill finish so unlikely to have much GC action. Too lumpy for the proper sprinters to play. A great day for ... er ... not watching.

(Cue the most exciting stage of this year's race)


----------



## purpan (26 Aug 2021)

More news about Intermarché, the supermarket chain whose team is leading the Vuelta. They have just recalled a several batches of bread found to contain pieces of glass. Including the batch I’ve been eating for the least few days. Bastards. I’m hoping for karmic punctures in the Vuelta today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2021)

purpan said:


> More news about Intermarché, the supermarket chain whose team is leading the Vuelta. They have just recalled a several batches of bread found to contain pieces of glass. Including the batch I’ve been eating for the least few days. Bastards. I’m hoping for karmic punctures in the Vuelta today.


I hope Carlton Kirby gets to hear about that. He should be able to fill about an hour of nothing happening with that story.


----------



## purpan (26 Aug 2021)

I’d rather eat (more) broken glass than listen to Carlton Kirby talk8ng about it for an hour


----------



## matticus (26 Aug 2021)

AND ANOTHER THING ABOUT THE STOOPID QUEST HIGHLIGHTS HOUR ...

Which idiot thought of having the 3 Sofa Pundits talk over the sound track of the helicopter thropping over a nearby scenic view, whilst they and the current standings are each displayed in sub-windows too small for either to be much use? eh?

It's like a school TV production class happening live on national telly ...


----------



## Mike_P (26 Aug 2021)

Afraid that's a Eurosport standard, did notice last night a slight improvement in the "highlights" in Orla talking through the intermediate sprint rather than exposing everyone to CKs erratic comments. The post race discussion is simply a chopped down version of what went out on Eurosport after CK was cut off.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Afraid that's a Eurosport standard, did notice last night a slight improvement in the "highlights" in Orla talking through the intermediate sprint rather than exposing everyone to CKs erratic comments. The post race discussion is simply a chopped down version of what went out on Eurosport after CK was cut off.


Orla could talk about anything and I'd be happy....


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Aug 2021)

Avoidable crash


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2021)

Magnus Cort 😍 Class win...especially after yesterday's stage.
Missed a lot due to work,was Roglic down again ?


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Magnus Cort 😍 Class win...especially after yesterday's stage.
> Missed a lot due to work,was Roglic down again ?


Yes, I think they slid out on a corner but got back pretty quickly.
Matthews and Trentin's teams did a lot of work for next to nothing.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Yes, I think they slid out on a corner but got back pretty quickly.
> Matthews and Trentin's teams did a lot of work for next to nothing.


UAE working for Trentin to come in 53rd...


----------



## matticus (27 Aug 2021)

I've just caught up with the uphill finish where Magnus Cort is overtaken with 200m to go by Roglic+Mas.

Then tacks up the remaining climb - almost perpendicular to the course - while 50 riders go past him. He just didn't care any more


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> I've just caught up with the uphill finish where Magnus Cort is overtaken with 200m to go by Roglic+Mas.
> 
> Then tacks up the remaining climb - almost perpendicular to the course - while 50 riders go past him. He just didn't care any more


He got caught with 200m to go and lost something like 50 seconds ! 
Saying that it was brutally steep....makes his next day win even more impressive !


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

Bit if a wierd finish today...Still Senechal takes the sprint ! QS are that good that they can lose their main sprinter and still win 
Bernal definately looking better and came in 10th...is he going to come good in third week


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Bit if a wierd finish today...Still Senechal takes the sprint ! QS are that good that they can lose their main sprinter and still win
> Bernal definately looking better and came in 10th...is he going to come good in third week


They do win a lot of races!


----------



## Milzy (27 Aug 2021)

Boring stage. Bring on mountains.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

Milzy said:


> Boring stage. Bring on mountains.


You just pissed off cause your shite at the punditry....you only need ask and I'll help you next time


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> They do win a lot of races!


Sprint anyone....forget it QS are here.


----------



## Milzy (27 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You just pissed off cause your shite at the punditry....you only need ask and I'll help you next time


You’re the only one in the world who drones on like Cherie Pridham who could talk a glass eye to sleep 😄


----------



## Mike_P (27 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> They do win a lot of races!


55th of the year


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

What happened to Jakobsen? Did he just get out of position? Very un-wolf-pack behaviour. I expect the other wolves will howl and bite his arse when they get back to the den. Probably. (I'm not a leading wolfologist)

Still, I see he picked up 20 points at an intermediate and is looking pretty secure in the jersey as all the other sprinters have gone home (Philipsen) or are rubbish (Demare).


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What happened to Jakobsen? Did he just get out of position? Very un-wolf-pack behaviour. I expect the other wolves will howl and bite his arse when they get back to the den. Probably. (I'm not a leading wolfologist)
> 
> Still, I see he picked up 20 points at an intermediate and is looking pretty secure in the jersey as all the other sprinters have gone home (Philipsen) or are rubbish (Demare).


Mechanical.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2021)

Sprinters are a fickle lot. Cav, Goss, Bennett and Kittel with their mental health issues go from hero to zero and back sometimes. 
Ewan, Demare, Phillipson go from looking unbeatable to ponies. 
Tough game!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Sprinters are a fickle lot. Cav, Goss, Bennett and Kittel with their mental health issues go from hero to zero and back sometimes.
> Ewan, Demare, Phillipson go from looking unbeatable to ponies.
> Tough game!


Tell you whats more stressful for them now...you have your team working for you as a sprinter...it all goes to plan and then Van Aert turns up !
Who told him he can be sprinter.Stick to climbing/TT/ domestique duties


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

Puts tin foil hat on.

I've just watched it and I wonder if maybe Jakobsen's fitness is giving out and actually he just blew up trying to hold on to his sprint train. 

Pfft. Probably did have a flat tyre, but that's boring. Better to make something up.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Puts tin foil hat on.
> 
> I've just watched it and I wonder if maybe Jakobsen's fitness is giving out and actually he just blew up trying to hold on to his sprint train.
> 
> Pfft. Probably did have a flat tyre, but that's boring. Better to make something up.


Take your hat off...your right.Im sure I heard he had a mechanical.But obviously not.

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1431332919650422786?s=19


----------



## Mike_P (27 Aug 2021)

Certainly looks like he noted something was up with his bike


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2021)

It's my conspiracy theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Brusgaard (28 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Senechal said that Jakobsen had "a flat tyre or something" in his interview, and that's what they said in The Breakaway but Jakobsen appeared to be struggling well before he pulled up. Maybe he was struggling cos he was riding on a deflating tyre. Who knows.



He was interviewed for Danish television right after the finish and he said he just blew up - no mechanical. Him looking down was probably just yelling "Shut up legs!".


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2021)

ooh that looks nasty for jay vine alpecin fenix, dont know what happened there apart from too close to car


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2021)

Bardet takes the KOM jersey and stage as recompense for losing all that time and GC chances.
As you were in the GC really


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2021)

This Vuelta hasn't really kicked off, has it?
Rog just waiting ti win it


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> This Vuelta hasn't really kicked off, has it?
> Rog just waiting ti win it


Yea I'm fecking sick of breakaways ! Time for some action or are they just going to sit back and fight for second/third ? 
Glad Bardet has a stage win at least.Ride of the day has to be Vine though,to come back and finish 3rd after his fall.
Read Carapaz has pulled out aswell...must be knackered.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Aug 2021)

Jakobsen in his morning interview said "the legs exploded ... I didn't have the legs" 

So I was right. Which is very unusual. I suppose if you spout rubbish for long enough it's bound to happen.


----------



## mjr (28 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> So I was right. Which is very unusual. I suppose if you spout rubbish for long enough it's bound to happen.


I'm not sure. Kirby and Wiggins are attempting to disprove that theory.

Bit of a surprise Vine didn't get today's combativity prize. What did Navarro do?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2021)

Bardet in his post race interview sounded just like Roglic, but with a French accent. "Well uh ... it was a super hard stage, huh? And I had the legs." 

The international language of the cycling interview.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Bit of a surprise Vine didn't get today's combativity prize. What did Navarro do?


It's a popular vote thing, not judged by a jury of the great and the good. Vine failed to be Spanish enough


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's a popular vote thing, not judged by a jury of the great and the good. Vine failed to be Spanish enough


Yes, have you ever competed in Spain?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Yes, have you ever competed in Spain?


In Magaluf I've drunk one of those big pitchers of Sangria in under 90 seconds when younger.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2021)

I'm going to be positive and say Roglic is going to fade in the final week.


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> In Magaluf I've drunk one of those big pitchers of Sangria in under 90 seconds when younger.


Hmmm... that wasn't quite what I meant


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Yes, have you ever competed in Spain?


Yes. Those breakfast buffets require focus and preparation for best performance.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2021)

Fabio Aru 😲


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Aug 2021)

Grandeeee Majka!


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Fabio Aru 😲


Pop!


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2021)

The bottles seem to be extra sticky in that hot weather


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Aug 2021)

Jumbo might regret lack of bonus seconds for Rog at the end...


----------



## MasterDabber (29 Aug 2021)

Well, I was switching between watching the Veulta on the TV and the World Championship MTB Downhill on my laptop. The Downhill won by a long way. The Veultas seemed to me a total snoozefest.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Well, I was switching between watching the Veulta on the TV and the World Championship MTB Downhill on my laptop. The Downhill won by a long way. The Veultas seemed to me a total snoozefest.


I’m wishing I hadn’t bothered paying for a years Eurosport. I watched it twice and lost interest. Poor filming and even poorer commentary. I just couldn’t get into it at all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2021)

It's been a rather passive race all round so far, with TJV playing the long game and the might of Intermarche Wanty Gobert controlling the race with an iron fist  Well ... sort of.

I'm afraid I was dragged away from the race by an urgent need to make cucumber pickle.


----------



## semakof (29 Aug 2021)

semakof said:


> I was shocked when I noticed the Peloton gave the breakaways about 13+ minutes gap. That was way too much looking at the fact that there is a faster decent after reaching the summit.
> 
> The strategy was for Roglic to attack the Peloton and gain more time on the contenders which was going smoothly until it backfired after the fall. I hope he is back on his feet again. It will not be easy for him to get the Red again as he has to work, really hard. G. Martin is number 2 and he is a great rider. lets see how it goes. Its just getting interesting.



So like i said earlier, it will not be easy for Roglic to take the Red Jersey. I wish he can. We will wait and see


----------



## Mike_P (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor filming and even poorer commentary. I just couldn’t get into it at all.


The filming is Spanish TV and if it had been on ITV4 the same would have been used. What probably is the issue is CKs typical inability to commentate on the images when it matters.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm afraid I was dragged away from the race by an urgent need to make cucumber pickle.


I once made a Swiss roll, a Viennese whirl and a Maltese cross...

©️ The Dandy 1965


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2021)

Three week race everyone....Wednesday/Thursday look good stages.As a added bonus,cooler weather and rain forecast.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> As a added bonus,cooler weather and rain forecast.


Yes, but what's it going to be like in Spain?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> I once made a Swiss roll, a Viennese whirl and a Maltese cross...
> 
> ©️ The Dandy 1965


CCs very own Mary Berry....but older 😲


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Yes, but what's it going to be like in Spain?


It's tropical in Blackpool....


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It's tropical in Blackpool....


Just leave those hula hula girls alone, it's embarrassing for your kids


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> CCs very own Mary Berry....but older 😲


I wonder who has the soggier bottom?


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I wonder who has the soggier bottom?


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2021)

Dull breakaway day or can the sprinters get organized and over the spike in the middle to make it a dull sprint day!

Or maybe I'm going to be surprised by ludicrous futile attacks, winds and echelons, drone strikes and farm animals loose on the road!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Dull breakaway day or can the sprinters get organized and over the spike in the middle to make it a dull sprint day!
> 
> Or maybe I'm going to be surprised by ludicrous futile attacks, winds and echelons, drone strikes and farm animals loose on the road!


Only thing for sure....Trentin top 5 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2021)

Even Roglic is having to find his thrills elsewhere....

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1432437149115224068?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Even Roglic is having to find his thrills elsewhere....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1432437149115224068?s=19



 He used to be a skateboarder, you know...


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> I also don't think it was great PR for Tom Pidcock (who I like immensely) to tell the world he wasn't in great shape after partying and not training,for 3 weeks after his gold medal ride.


He's kind of taking that back now

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-getting-stronger-each-day-at-vuelta-a-espana/

_I'm pretty pleased with how I'm going. I definitely wouldn't have been able to do that [fourth on stage 14] in the first week. I'm kind of pleased with the fact that I'm now two weeks deep into a Grand Tour and feeling better than I did at the start. It's not a stage win or an impressive result for anyone on the outside but it's a nice little achievement for myself 

From the start of the year, I wanted to race here. But then after the Olympics I was second-guessing if I could be bothered, basically The first week here I was kind of a bit – not deflated almost – but I'd just won the Olympics and then came here in not good shape and was just kind of riding around doing nothing, you know? It's not really the true representation of myself._

I find his repeated use of "myself" instead of "me" makes me want to punch him. Actually that's not true. It makes me wish someone else would punch him, as I'm too nice. Apart from that, not a bad interview.

As for today's stage - has Jakobsen regained his legs on the rest day?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> As for today's stage - has Jakobsen regained his legs on the rest day?


Bling Matthews is going to awake from his slumber 😜
As for Tom...like him as a rider.Was fancying for Roubaix but he's sacked that off now He's going to road worlds before calling stop on his 2021 season.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> He's kind of taking that back now
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-getting-stronger-each-day-at-vuelta-a-espana/
> 
> ...


I would have thought he was rather confirming it but is now getting motivated and more fit!


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2021)

Jacobsen again


----------



## semakof (31 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Even Roglic is having to find his thrills elsewhere....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1432437149115224068?s=19




The picture is so funny. Maybe he is trying to learn or perfect a trick as he will be gunning for the red jersey soon


----------



## semakof (31 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Jacobsen again


Yes. Jacobsen. He has the speed and currently leads with about 117 points gap. I think generally, Deceuninck are know for speed and winning the green jersey in most tours. Same with Cavendish, Cavagna, sam bennet etc.


----------



## semakof (31 Aug 2021)

So tomorrow, into the Mountains. Lets see how the classification will end. I am certain the Leaders Jersey might change. Lets see.


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

Pissing down while JV show their strength


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

Bernal having a go with roglic following


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Bernal and Rogliĉ 40 seconds ahead of peloton, Eiking 50 seconds out the back. Not sure where Martin is.

So is Bernal likely to break Rogliĉ enough today or will this mainly be to the detriment of Mas and Lopez? Did anyone see why neither has followed?

OMG Rogliĉ actually looks like he's working!


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Rogliĉ back in virtual red, 5 seconds ahead of Martin who is probably in the peloton 50s back then... yep, just shown hanging on the back.

Bernal is smiling. He is still not alone, though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Yep - here are the times: 

Primoz Roglic leads the virtual standings of La Vuelta
14:33
The gap to the Martin group is up to 45'', and Eiking trails by 1'45''.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Rogliĉ was handed a rain jacket. He dropped it to the floor. Not sure if intentional. Then he takes a newspaper from a fan and shoves it down his jersey. Not seen Bernal take anything yet. I wonder if this descent is long enough and fast enough to get cold. Bonus seconds on the summit and I think Bernal took most of them.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Vlasov and Eiking both crash on the same corner. Eiking low-sided, probably due to extra braking trying to to avoid the Vlasov group whose crash was off-camera.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

Ouch! Vlasov and a couple of others down, nasty


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

thats nasty


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

The sad thing is that I have to step away for a while now but I stayed because I thought that wet descent was going to cause some problem. At least I thought it would be missed-rain-jacket-related again, rather than crashes. Still no news on whether Vlasov and co have got up. Eiking is rolling again but lost a bunch more time.

Rogliĉ and Bernal now 90s ahead of a small peloton led by Haig's team. The Movistar duo are in there but have no helpers.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Sep 2021)

Two most boring teams in pro cycling


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Two most boring teams in pro cycling


Not much of an exciting team move, was it? It looked like the usual boring tactic: run a train on the front to grind your opponents, then launch your leaders. The excitement may come if others in the peloton can do anything on the final climb, but so far, TBV were trying to imitate TJV and IGD and sitting on the front but failing to catch the two escapees and now they seem to have run out of engines.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Sep 2021)

Nope, it wasn't. Nevertheless Jumbo and Ineos are too often panned as play it safe, grind them down teams - yet so far today is up there with Majka's attack in terms of excitement in this arguably fairly boring vuelta (certainly way worse than last year's).


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Was allways going to be today and tommorow....great attack by Bernal to light the stage up ! Is Roglic going to feel it in his legs tommorow


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> so far today is up there with Majka's attack in terms of excitement


I want some of whatever perception-altering stuff you're on!

It seems better than last year but that's not exactly a high bar. Please some GC rider do something good and stunning or surprising before this race is over! It must be a rare Vuelta where the green jersey competition is the best story.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Love him to take the stage.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> I want some of whatever perception-altering stuff you're on!
> 
> It seems better than last year but that's not exactly a high bar. Please some GC rider do something good and stunning or surprising before this race is over! It must be a rare Vuelta where the green jersey competition is the best story.


It's called being positive
You should try it once in a while


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

looks like that time gap is coming down


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> I want some of whatever perception-altering stuff you're on!
> 
> It seems better than last year but that's not exactly a high bar. Please some GC rider do something good and stunning or surprising before this race is over! It must be a rare Vuelta where the green jersey competition is the best story.


You could allways watch old races on YouTube....what more do you want than the attack by Bernal today ?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

WTF are Movistar doing ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> WTF are Movistar doing ?


I don't know. Tell me!!


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You could allways watch old races on YouTube....what more do you want than the attack by Bernal today ?




theres no pleasing some folk...


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know. Tell me!!


They must be blowing if there going to sit there....


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Sep 2021)

Waiting for Yates


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> WTF are Movistar doing ?




movistar don't even know themselves


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't know. Tell me!!


I'm not sure anyone knows, not even Movistar. Maybe all will be revealed when they spring forth off the TBV train in a minute to race past the escapees and take red and second, but I rather suspect not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

_Martin struggles
The Frenchman, 2nd overall, can't keep up with the pace set by Wout Poels._

Doesn't Poels have a clue about team tactics? He should be helping Martin. They are both in my fantasy team.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Sep 2021)

Bernal getting dropped
False alarm....
Nope, getting dropped


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

Rogs off ... up the climb that is.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

roglic is away


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> It's called being positive
> You should try it once in a while


I am generally positive but that does not mean I have to praise a steaming turd like it is a fantastic meal!

Groan. Now Rogliĉ has dropped Bernal. I really hope he has cooked himself for tomorrow and someone realises it, just to make it more of a contest before the time trial.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> I am generally positive but that does not mean I have to praise a steaming turd like it is a fantastic meal!
> 
> Groan. Now Rogliĉ has dropped Bernal. I really hope he has cooked himself for tomorrow and someone realises it, just to make it more of a contest before the time trial.


You definitely come of as a very sunny person


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Totally popped !


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure anyone knows, not even Movistar. Maybe all will be revealed when they spring forth off the TBV train in a minute to race past the escapees and take red and second, but I rather suspect not.


Well, Lopez gave it a go but now Yates and Kuss are with him and Rogliĉ is slowly putting more and more time between them.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Totally popped !


 At least he tried though


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

roglic now has over a minute


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> roglic now has over a minute


The lads a machine.


----------



## semakof (1 Sep 2021)

Roglic powering to Victory. Hope he wins the red jersey too.


----------



## semakof (1 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> The lads a machine.



He is. Great guy Roglic


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> roglic now has over a minute


More Bernal going backwards, as Mas has now counterattacked from somewhere, is third on the road and is slowly closing the gap, but there is only 3km to go so he will probably run out of road before he catches the leader.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

Never did this bit on my tour de picos .... thank god


----------



## semakof (1 Sep 2021)

Sep Kuss is also attacking Mas and the others. Benal has really tried but am sure the effect of the Giro is telling on him. Super Roglic cruising to victory and the Red Jersey.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Mas attack flounders, falls back to Lopez group and gap steadied. Bernal still slowly being caught by them.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

bernal caught


----------



## semakof (1 Sep 2021)

Roglic the Winner !!!!


----------



## semakof (1 Sep 2021)

Benal is also a great guy but his back and the effect of the Giro. Sepp Kiss Second.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

semakof said:


> Super Roglic cruising to victory and the Red Jersey.


Right word that, "cruising". He did nothing showy today but he didn't need to because his rivals seem completely devoid of tactics that can disrupt his reign. He deserves credit for that and holding his form but I still think it makes for dull viewing and today we even had dull weather so the lake was not as pretty as sometimes.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Right word that, "cruising". He did nothing showy today but he didn't need to because his rivals seem completely devoid of tactics that can disrupt his reign. He deserves credit for that and holding his form but I still think it makes for dull viewing and today we even had dull weather so the lake was not as pretty as sometimes.


Seriously...I know you like to be negative but what else would you of liked Bernal try? Sometimes the strongest rider wins...but the stage was made by the attack.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Well, I think IWG have held red for 9 stages of this race. I think their sponsors will be pleased with that.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

makes you wonder why some folk bother following pro cycling at all, constantly moan whatever happens


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

I've got work again tommorow ☹️


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Seriously...I know you like to be negative but what else would you of liked Bernal try? Sometimes the strongest rider wins...but the stage was made by the attack.


Yes, all due credit to Bernal for setting up another Roglic stage win, 95s more lead and presumably another 10s win bonus.

With the benefit of hindsight, Bernal should have sat up once Roglic followed, dropped back and tried again, unless Bernal is a GT winner who would be happy with second. Shouldn't Bernal and Yates at least have tried to 1-2 him, or even to collaborate informally with Movistar to try something? Are we seeing the Ineos-Movistar feud continue while Jumbo romp away?


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, I think IWG have held red for 9 stages of this race. I think their sponsors will be pleased with that.


Four days leading the KoM too. Good for them!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Yes, all due credit to Bernal for setting up another Roglic stage win, 95s more lead and presumably another 10s win bonus.
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight, Bernal should have sat up once Roglic followed, dropped back and tried again, unless Bernal is a GT winner who would be happy with second. Shouldn't Bernal and Yates at least have tried to 1-2 him, or even to collaborate informally with Movistar to try something? Are we seeing the Ineos-Movistar feud continue while Jumbo romp away?


Totally disagree 61 k attack...give it all he's got.Chapeau Bernal.


----------



## semakof (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, I think IWG have held red for 9 stages of this race. I think their sponsors will be pleased with that.



Yes, the Intermarche guys really tried. The sponsors will really be happy.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Don't worry. It will be rubbish. It has been dull and rubbish so far. And it has rained too.


Don't worry,I've no loyalty to my job.Theres allways a wall to sit on and watch on my phone


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2021)

@Adam4868 if you miss it , dont worry, im sure mjr will give you an unbiased and interesting run down on what happened


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

Ineos totally farked that up.
Surely it's not beyond them to poke a stick into Roglic's front wheel, send Kuss to the local bike shop to get a Ineos Sky hook and thus win the stage.
Fools for trying to just ride better than the strongest rider by far!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Jakobsen came in 45 minutes down, comfortably inside the cutoff which was about an hour I think. Or 50-odd minutes.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Just in case anyone was wondering about Landa....you weren't ? As you were then.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1433109797046472707?s=19


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering about Landa....you weren't ? As you were then.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1433109797046472707?s=19



Was he in it?


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

Without LLS in it, Carlton won't know what to say if he sees an Astana rider.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering about Landa....


Stupid Velogames. I'm not playing it again.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Stupid Velogames. I'm not playing it again.


Far be it from me to rub it in how shite you are....chin up ! There's always someone worse @rich p


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Far be it from me to rub it in how shite you are....chin up ! There's always someone worse @rich p


I'm on the crest of a slump, I'll have you know


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

Back to the race...I do hope Yates feels up to the challenge tommorow ? Could be another day to give it a try.


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Back to the race...I do hope Yates feels up to the challenge tommorow ? Could be another day to give it a try.


That last climb looks brutal


----------



## geocycle (1 Sep 2021)

That was a much more interesting day! shame Bernal couldn’t have stuck with Rog but what a ride from him. Asturias looks amazing, I know Cantabria well but that was even better.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2021)

On another day with anyone else but Roglic who knows....could of been another epic win a la Froome at the Giro ! But unfortunately for Bernal,Roglic is something else ! Thought it was a great effort and every credit for trying...who knows what tommorow will bring.Certainly put some last minute action to the race.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Jakobsen came in 45 minutes down, comfortably inside the cutoff which was about an hour I think. Or 50-odd minutes.


He is fourth last in the GC which does raise the question of whether anyone has won the points jersey and been lanterne rouge (or whatever the Spanish equiv is), 9mins 40secs ahead of teammate Josef Cerny.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Sep 2021)

Do we think G. Martin will soldier on, looked done for today after his off yesterday.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> That last climb looks brutal
> 
> View attachment 607152


Looks like a perfect day.....


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like a perfect day.....
> View attachment 607181


Only wet and riding through clouds so far. No thunder spotted yet.

Big break went. TBV missed it and are chasing because a Jumbo rider in the break threatens their team competition lead. Movistar now helping, maybe for similar reasons.

Pelotons 5 minutes behind Storer who attacked from the break on KOM2 (of 4 including the finish) and took the KoM jersey lead from his teammate Bardet, and 3 behind I think P Sanchez. They just swept up most of the break. 47km to go. Have TBV or Movistar got a plan they are about to try?


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Ah no, the group 2 minutes behind Storer still has about 10 riders, not only Sanchez.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

I think about 15 remain in the break but the peloton are just 50s behind them now, and 2min 50 behind Storer. 32km to go. If this was a flat stage, I would expect a catch and peloton fighting over the win.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Storer descending the last km to the start of the 7.5km third KOM climb is using an interesting position. Very aero with face and shoulders behind stem, arms behind bars and fingers pushing down on the tops. I wonder how much control he would have if he hit a hole.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> I think about 15 remain in the break but the peloton are just 50s behind them now, and 2min 50 behind Storer. 32km to go. If this was a flat stage, I would expect a catch and peloton fighting over the win.


How easy would it be for him to lose 3 minutes on a ESP category climb if the big boys decide to have a go? Very easy I'd say.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

2.5km to summit, 24km to end, Storer has 2m23 over the peloton. Eiking is dangling at the back. UAE are helping TBV drive it. Not sure why. And Bizkarra (EUS) attacks, gets a gap and Bardet goes with.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Storer over the top. The descent seems sketchy as hell, with patchy wet roads and lots of marshals and hi vis chevrons, some with lights and sirens. If the peloton are sensible, they will not be catching anyone on it.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

I think everyone got down safe. Bouchard attacks. 12km to go. Peloton still driven by TBV and Movistar but not catching Storer much. I wonder who's going to lead Roglič to the line today...


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

De La Cruz (13th on GC, +8:34) joined Bouchard, then passed him. So that's why UAE were working.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

36 seconds gain would move De La Cruz up 2 places to 11th if Eiking is still in the peloton: he has more than that now, 62 seconds. Wanty have now taken up driving... I think it's more an attempt to move Meintjes up than to defend Eiking's place.

He's caught Storer, whose lead was 66s over the peloton with 8km to go.

1m37 gain would take 10th if Mäder is in the peloton. 4s more than that to overtake Grossschartner who is struggling at the back... as is Martin. Then the next gap is another 1m50 more to Kuss which isn't going to happen.

It's a very good move by De La Cruz but really only affecting the far end of the top ten.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

6km to go... Bardet swinging around the back of the bunch, looking like popping soon. Wanty still driving, bringing the gap down to 36s, but I don't think Eiking is there any more, so they've mainly helped Mäder retake his position.

De La Cruz has dropped Storer. Bit of a shame but probably the right move if he's not to be caught and it makes for a more interesting finish. 

Yeah, Storer has popped, caught by the peloton in less than 1km, while De La Cruz is slowly growing the gap to 40s.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Bernal leads Roglič out again, shaving 10s off De La Cruz's lead very quickly... unlike yesterday, Kuss, Mas and Lopez follow.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

All change! Lopez attacked and swept past De La Cruz, who has now been caught by the red jersey group, 30s behind. Bernal attacks and again takes Roglič and Mas with him, nibbling 6 seconds out of Lopez's lead. 1.5km to go. I predict a stalemate with Lopez gaining a piffle and Haig losing a bit but no places changed among the new top 5 (Martin's long gone...)


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Supermán takes the stage... not great weather up there!




Edit to add: and as suggested a few km ago, the only top GC position change was Martin dropping away from 5th to 9th. Roglič, Mas, Lopez, Haig and Bernal remain in that order. Yates and Kuss follow them as before, but now each a place higher, then Mäder moves up two to 8th, Martin replaces the dropped-away Grossschartner in 9th and Meintjes climbs to 10th.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Supermán takes the stage... not great weather up there!
> View attachment 607279
> 
> Edit to add: and as suggested a few km ago, the only top GC position change was Martin dropping away from 5th to 9th. Roglič, Mas, Lopez, Haig and Bernal remain in that order. Yates and Kuss follow them as before, but now each a place higher, then Mäder moves up two to 8th, Martin replaces the dropped-away Grossschartner in 9th and Meintjes climbs to 10th.


Bloody brilliant by MAL, what a climber. Rogs not bad either!


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bloody brilliant by MAL, what a climber. Rogs not bad either!


Brilliant would have been another 24 seconds...

Rog followed everything, which was all he needed to do. He's the strongest and so probably deserves the win but he's shown less flair this year than his previous wins, which may be unsurprising given that the race both starts and finishes with snoozefests time trials where he's the best GC contender and that his most flamboyant attack this year was rewarded with a smack into the road on a descent. Maybe he'll surprise me yet and dismantle Movistar and Ineos early on Saturday, gifting Kuss a stage win and helping him to the podium


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2021)

I like Lopez. I'll enjoy watching that tonight.

Well, apart from the fact that he was a complete dud in my TdF fantasy team, I like him.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I like Lopez. I'll enjoy watching that tonight.
> 
> Well, apart from the fact that he was a complete dud in my TdF fantasy team, I like him.


He was saving himself for your Vuelta fantasy team.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Sep 2021)

Lopez!! Riding for my fantasy team. Graçias!


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Rog followed everything, which was all he needed to do. He's the strongest and so probably deserves the win


You think so? 

Have you thought about a career change and becoming a DS


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2021)

Ok I'm going to say it....it pains me.Movistar rode a good stage.
Back to the race,shame it took till the third week for Bernal to come into form,who knows but I'm optimistic for next year.Lets hope it's Rog v Pog v Bernal at the Tour ! Roglic is a worthy champ though,he's not backed out of any challenges at this Vuelta.Matched and beat the best 😁


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok I'm going to say it....it pains me.Movistar rode a good stage.
> Back to the race,shame it took till the third week for Bernal to come into form,who knows but I'm optimistic for next year.Lets hope it's Rog v Pog v Bernal at the Tour ! Roglic is a worthy champ though,he's not backed out of any challenges at this Vuelta.Matched and beat the best 😁


Roglic is 31, I wonder how many years he has left to challenge Pogacar in the TdF. I did hear an interesting theory that as Roglic came to cycling very late, his body hasn't taken the beating that most others have so he can continue longer. Dunno if there is any truth in this

I hope Bernal can compete with Pogacar otherwise the big tours may be something of a snoozefest, like this year's TdF


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Roglic came to cycling very late, his body hasn't taken the beating that most others have so he can continue longer. Dunno if there is any truth in this


True...softer landing on snow.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2021)

Anyone know why Bardet launched a futile attack after Michael Storer, before that last climb? 
Did he really think he'd ride away from Rog, Movistar and Ineos? 
Was he just being French?


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2021)

It'll be interesting to see if 2 DSM riders attack each other for the KOM points today


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Anyone know why Bardet launched a futile attack after Michael Storer, before that last climb?
> Did he really think he'd ride away from Rog, Movistar and Ineos?
> Was he just being French?


Maybe he thought Storer might blow and fancied his chances....in the end they both did 😁


----------



## mjr (3 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Anyone know why Bardet launched a futile attack after Michael Storer, before that last climb?
> Did he really think he'd ride away from Rog, Movistar and Ineos?
> Was he just being French?


Bardet launched nothing. He followed Bizkarra. Probably seemed like a good idea at the time. Maybe he thought the bunch might let them go, 30th on GC.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2021)

I'm disappointed with myself that I didn't notice Bizkarra when I put together my fantasy team. What a splendid name. And probably cheaper than and just as useful as Landa.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Bardet launched nothing. He followed Bizkarra. Probably seemed like a good idea at the time. Maybe he thought the bunch might let them go, 30th on GC.


So futile then!


----------



## nickyboy (3 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> True...softer landing on snow.


Ski jumping is like walking up a flight of stairs and sliding back down the banister. Looks pretty straightforward to me


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2021)

Quite a lumpy start to todays stage, wonder if any of the GC challengers will go out early? Not sure Rog will be overly concerned, he dealt well with last two tricky stages so in the bag then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2021)

Looks like Jakobsen's knackered from yesterday. The tracker shows him alone, 4.5 mins adrift of the peloton. I don't know if that's true - I expect he probably has some of his wolfpack buddies with him.


----------



## Shadow (3 Sep 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Ski jumping is like walking up a flight of stairs and sliding back down the banister. Looks pretty straightforward to me


Oh how true. Isnt that what eddie the eagle thought , too? You should try it some time. And then tell us this ^.

[Pedant alert: a banister is one of many uprights supporting the handrail. Very difficult to slide down!]


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2021)

looks like race over for Louis Meintjes following a crash


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2021)

According to the tracker Jakobsen is now 10 mins adrift of the peloton, alone. Surely DQS have sent someone to help?


----------



## mjr (3 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to the tracker Jakobsen is now 10 mins adrift of the peloton, alone. Surely DQS have sent someone to help?


Cyclingnews are reporting it as "Jakobsen group". What's the cut likely to be today?


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Cyclingnews are reporting it as "Jakobsen group". What's the cut likely to be today?


Sorry, don't know. In a fit of enthusiasm during the Tour I made a cutoff calculator to use during #Cavwatch. But not so organised this time


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> looks like race over for Louis Meintjes following a crash


Shame he was going so well this Vuelta...Izzaguire out aswell.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Cyclingnews are reporting it as "Jakobsen group". What's the cut likely to be today?


About 47 ish minutes. Jakobsen was about 11 mins off the lead so no dramas.
Also I think it was just me misinterpreting the tracker. It shows just one rider but is actually called "Green jersey group".

Edit: Group of about 20 came in about 26 mins down. Containing Jakobsen and DQS minders. I was misled by the racecenter tracker into thinking it was just one rider, because I'm a bit dim.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2021)

Great win and a hat trick for Magnus Cort...harder stage than first thought I think !


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2021)

Alot of work done by his team mate lawson cradock helped that win for him


----------



## Milzy (3 Sep 2021)

Don’t forget to get your Tour of Britain teams in. It’s my turn to win  🇬🇧


----------



## semakof (3 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Great win and a hat trick for Magnus Cort...harder stage than first thought I think !



Magnus Cort is a great rider! So Impressive.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2021)

Cort not Caught - Sun headline - if they gave a flying fark about cycling


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2021)

Lumpy day tomorrow but Roglic will be sleeping well tonight. Nothing to fear and an ITT to finish


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

Bardet v Storer for the KOM jersey 😁 I reckon Bardet pulls rank and it's his....


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

Class stage...can Yates possibly make the podium 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

Unusually Movistar/Lopez have fecked up ! Series three of the docusoap has plenty of material 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

😂😂 gets better...he's spat his dummy out.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1434171760170110986?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

Go Bizarro!


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2021)

cant say yates hasn't tried

AG2R champoussin mugged them all


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

roadrash said:


> cant say yates hasn't tried
> 
> AG2R champoussin mugged them all


Yea but he can take a minute of Haig in TT can't he ! 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

Mad stage....who said flat stages are boring
New Top ten.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Mad stage....who said flat stages are boring


Well, it wasn't exactly flat. But when I saw it I thought "meh, why have they put that dull stage on the penultimate day? Looks like a complete dud.". Further proof, if proof were needed, that I know feck all.

Smithy says what Lopez did could be a sacking offence. Actually he said "Lopez may not be at Movistar next year ...[What he did] breaches on various rules. The noo".


----------



## semakof (4 Sep 2021)

So happy for Champoussin. First win since the start of his career. A great win also.


----------



## MasterDabber (4 Sep 2021)

Like many, I think, I wasn't expecting too much from the stage but I was happy to be proved wrong. Some nice riding there...except for Lopez.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, it wasn't exactly flat. But when I saw it I thought "meh, why have they put that dull stage on the penultimate day? Looks like a complete dud.". Further proof, if proof were needed, that I know feck all.
> 
> Smithy says what Lopez did could be a sacking offence. Actually he said "Lopez may not be at Movistar next year ...[What he did] breaches on various rules. The noo".


Yea shame they didn't televise his flounce....maybe copyright for the Netflix show.Only available images I found of Lopez 😂


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Sep 2021)

What Carapaz and Quintana and Lopez prove is no matter who you are you will always be a second category citizen at Movistar if you are not Spanish


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> What Carapaz and Quintana and Lopez prove is no matter who you are you will always be a second category citizen at Movistar if you are not Spanish



Annemiek van Vleuten seems to be doing OK.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Annemiek van Vleuten seems to be doing OK.


I think being a cycling God (or Goddess in AvV's case) helps.


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Annemiek van Vleuten seems to be doing OK.


She does...
In arguably very different team in a very different sport with very different pressure


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Annemiek van Vleuten seems to be doing OK.


For now.

Anyway, that was more like it! Only a shame the GC win was already decided. Do we expect any moves in the final time trial?


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2021)

Lopez has issued an apology which when you read the further comments seems like a forced statement as by all reports he was instructed not to chase - seems a bit daft if that it true but then it is Movistar.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lo...-many-factors-for-vuelta-a-espana-withdrawal/


----------



## semakof (5 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Lopez has issued an apology which when you read the further comments seems like a forced statement as by all reports he was instructed not to chase - seems a bit daft if that it true but then it is Movistar.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lo...-many-factors-for-vuelta-a-espana-withdrawal/



It did looked like a forced statement. He was really angry. He blamed the Sport Director for his tactics on not letting him do the chase. 

I find it hard to understand why the said sport director will prevent him from chasing when he is the 3rd overall. What kind of tactics was that? The sport director just delivered the 3rd stage to Bahrain Victorious. With this, I want to believe Lopez will surely move to other clubs.


----------



## semakof (5 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> She does...
> In arguably very different team in a very different sport with very different pressure


Hmnn, Which sport could that be?


----------



## semakof (5 Sep 2021)

Wow. The race is between Yates & Haig. Yates trying to close the 1min time gap and take the 3rd stage.


----------



## semakof (5 Sep 2021)

Magnus Cort on the hot seat, feeling nervous and watching with rapt attention how Roglic is riding. I wish Roglic will ride safely and not take too much risks today.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2021)

semakof said:


> Magnus Cort on the hot seat, feeling nervous and watching with rapt attention how Roglic is riding. I wish Roglic will ride safely and not take too much risks today.


He'll want to win the stage...no risk,no glory 😁


----------



## semakof (5 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> He'll want to win the stage...no risk,no glory 😁



And he won! with 14 sec. and broke Magnus Cort's heart.

Seems Primoz Roglic has improved on his time trial riding.

He will never forget TDF 2020 where Tadej Pogačar snatched victory from him after the time trial stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2021)

semakof said:


> And he won! with 14 sec. and broke Magnus Cort's heart.
> 
> Seems Primoz Roglic has improved on his time trial riding.
> 
> ...


He didn't just win it...he nearly took a wrong turn,had time to correct it,then rode past Mas and might aswell of slapped him on the arse ! 
By far the strongest and a deserved win !


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Sep 2021)

Is this the first grand tour won on disk brakes?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Sep 2021)

LarryDuff said:


> Is this the first grand tour won on disk brakes?


Apparently so. Well, the first grand tour won _entirely_ using disk brakes. Or at least, that's what I read on Twitter, so it must be true.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2021)

semakof said:


> It did looked like a forced statement. He was really angry. He blamed the Sport Director for his tactics on not letting him do the chase.
> 
> I find it hard to understand why the said sport director will prevent him from chasing when he is the 3rd overall. What kind of tactics was that? The sport director just delivered the 3rd stage to Bahrain Victorious. With this, I want to believe Lopez will surely move to other clubs.


Movistar considering breaking their recently-agreed two year contract, using as excuse/reason Lopez failing to attend the final dinner without permission to skip it. 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/movistar-considering-termination-of-miguel-angel-lopezs-contract/


----------



## matticus (7 Sep 2021)

I like a hothead, heart-on-his-sleeve sportsman. (Cantona anyone??) So I have some sympathy for SuPERman's problems.

But if he was that angry, why didn't he just ride his own race, scr3w the sports director?


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> But if he was that angry, why didn't he just ride his own race, scr3w the sports director?


Firstly, it can take a while to realise he's been given duff direction from the DS.

Secondly, he's just signed a new contract and won't want to get fired... Ah. Oops.


----------



## matticus (7 Sep 2021)

I must admit, due to watching Quest "highlights" I have no idea how events unfolded. Reading apologies and random reactions on twitter isn't the best of research ...
Maybe he really was left in no-mans land, with nowhere to go but Flounceville.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Rein Taaramae's dog.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1438058569279197184



I think it's a kangaroo!


----------

